# need classical music. suggestions?



## yak (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a huge music catalog but the classical is lacking. I have been listening to it for years and been to a few symphonies in my town.

It's not easy to find good classical music with so many orchestra's out there.

Right now I have Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra. The album is Beethoven: Symphony #3 Eroica.

I also have Mozart: Symphonies # 38 & 40 by Johannes Wildner and the Philharmonia.

I had a few more on CDs but I lost them.

Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh boy! A thousand years of music! Here's a Top-50 list from NPR:

http://www.npr.org/programs/pt/features/pt50printlist.html

You can listen to all of these on-line with Spotify or Naxos Music Library -- sign up at:

http://tso.ca/Plan-Your-Experience/Beethoven-On-Demand.aspx

Best recordings? Check the Amazon reviews or ask here. Which pieces are good and which not-so-good? Follow your nose. Good luck!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Anything specific you're looking for? Asking for suggestions of any classical music ever made is a pretty tall order haha. I personally think that the lists on this forum are pretty good!

http://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Get John Eliot Gardiner's Beethoven Symphonies, Musica Antiqua Köln's Bach Brandenburg Concertos, as much *Ligeti* as you can get your hands on.....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My Top 5 would be this. Baroque being on top
Corelli - Concerti Grossi Op. 6 (Trevor Pinnock)
Vavldi - Four Seasons (Fabio Biondi)
Beethoven - Symphonies (Second Gardiner selection from CoAG)
Dvorak - Symphonies 7-9 
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso 1 (Kremer)

And yeah Ligeti is pretty good as well. And plenty of others as well but I don't want to overwhlem you.


----------



## yak (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks for those links.

I am looking for anything that is 'must have' and I assume those links have some good ones.

As you can see I only have Beethoven and Mozart. I had some Bach, Handel, and Brahams on CD but like I said I lost them.

I don't know of any conductors who are highly rated.

I like the 2 albums I have very much.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you like Beethoven and Mozart a lot, I would suggest more of them as well as Haydn and Schubert. Hope that helped.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> If you like Beethoven and Mozart a lot, I would suggest more of them as well as Haydn and Schubert. Hope that helped.


I agree with starting with these composers. Amazon can be a great tool to find new music; once you have selected an artist, Amazon will make suggestions offering related recordings.
Will u be looking for CDs or downloads?


----------



## yak (Dec 7, 2012)

Both CDs and downloads.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

yak said:


> Both CDs and downloads.


Well then, Amazon is good to use even if ur not buying from them. I discovered so many composers I never heard of, plus the user reviews are very helpful.


----------

